

Which programming languages should I learn: Beginners Edition  - Associat0r
http://blogs.endjin.com/2013/04/which-programming-languages-should-i-learn-beginners-edition/

======
textminer
Can't stress the importance of a REPL enough. The hands-on interactivity, call
and response, and introspection pushes your understanding of the language (and
ability to build out astounding new ideas) so much more quickly. Also love
that he highlighted Logo and Basic, which is exactly how I learned
programming. The former in elementary school computer labs, the latter as a
young kid on the family's 386, eager to make my own version of Nibbles.

